# Vehicle insurance surprise



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

My car insurance premiums here are very reasonable. I pay just E45 per year for my classic 5.9 litre Jeep and around E190 for my 3.1 litre Jeep Grand Cherokee but am just in the throes of buying a relatively inexpensive (new) mini motorcycle of a paltry 125 cc that I'll probably do less than 500 km per year on and have been quoted E161 for insurance on it. 

Does anyone know if that's unreasonable please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds pricey but might reflect the *new* element, km doesn't come into it really


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just phoned a local insurance agent and he can offer me exactly the same cover for E81.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Pays to shop around


----------

